# Who turned out the lights?



## ML (Jan 20, 2009)

Ok quick question first= 

Should i leave the light on or turn it off at night? 

wel last night i fell asleep before i could turn it off, and woke up at about 4 am and turned it off. i went to go turn it on in the morning and it wouldnt turn on. im pretty sure one of the bulbs is out, but this shouldnt kill the other one would it? 

I know it haspower going to it cuz i accidentlystuck my finger into the socket...yeah tasted fillings....


is this a problem? or should i just try and replace the bulb and see what happens?


----------



## aconrad (Apr 30, 2008)

Just replace the bulb, also check the starter. You may have to replace the starter if its not trying to turn on at all. Sorry, forgot to add, checking the starter means the little circular part on the fixture that will be sticking out, if it is charred or black on it replace it. LFS carry them, you may have to order it.


----------

